# A few questions i havnt found answers to



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

me again. ive been through google, i have even been through posts on here and not really got an answer that makes sence.
So here goes with guppys again im afraid

My pg guppy is square, but her gravid spot is still a little orange. You can see eyes, defo one in particular (bit freaky actually),
shes started acting like shes never been fed, 
the males will not leave her alone, they even ignore the other females, and shes actually started attacking the other fish when they come near.
Shes swimming more near the bottom of the tank, esp near the plants, however i have noticed shes rubbed against a plant twice. i did treat the water 3 days ago but not sure if i can do it again so soon.

I am setting up another tank tomorrow for her, but regardless of this i dont know when she is due as we have had her a week. i know every fish is different but i can only go off what my platy did the other day when she gave birth, but shes a blue platy and her gravid spot wasnt that noticable. she was just fat
Any extra advice would be great. xxxx


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would separate the female from the males until she releases the fry. If the fish are becomming aggressive, they will hurt eachother, or the female will become seriously stressed. Get a breeder net or a tank separater to protect the female.

What did you treat the tank with?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm just an amatuer in breeding guppies but from my little knowledge I think the males want a snack from the mama their trying to force out the babies. Thats why my male platy did. I think when she is excluding herself from the others and darting around and hiding its a sign she'll give. Hope this helped


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

She is the one that nipping, i always sit and watch them and try to get to know them etc. So this i how i have noticed the change.

I put her in a trap for 30 mins to give her a break from the males and turn the light out. dont know if this is good but it calms her.
I treated the water with protozin. And i did a partial water change on the same day. i do have 2 day old fry too from the platy, but every one else is fine, shes just acting weird. Still these eyes are freaky you can see, and one looks reallt big. i can put her in a trap but its a bit small. Getting another tank to set up, but not sure how to set it up for her to go init quickly. I do have a 300lt (uk measurment) tank but i cant put her in their with the fantails. Im not buying live beares again lol

i have read that the gravid spot is supposed to go black, but not sure how black, she has an orange tail, but dont think that matters. tbh i think the best thing is to wait and see i suppose.

How could i set up a small tank for her asap without going through a whole week of cycling before i put her in. x


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually took my male out of my tank because I didn't want to stress the female. But if your female is chasing everyone..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BUBBLES said:


> How could i set up a small tank for her asap without going through a whole week of cycling before i put her in. x


Using Seachem Stability will make the tank safe right away. The tank becomes independent in a week if you follow the directions properly. I always add just a little more than the directions say.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you, will get some tomorrow x


----------



## hankandfish (Nov 3, 2009)

my female gave birth four days ago and wont stop chasing the male


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Well even though i dont know much about livebearers im getting pretty good as she gave birth today. So again i was fishing. Only got about 7, cant catch the others, but one thing she is doing is chasing and biting another female thats due any day. Shes gone so skinny too lol.
I have seperated them i put the pg guppy in a trap for a couple of hours to give her a break from her.
The one thats had the fry keeps hitting her in the tum and biting her tail while the pg one is resting in at the bubbles.


----------

